# Weird coughing sound



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

OK here of lates, I have noticed Delilah making this weird cough/barking hog sound. Like she has something in her throat.

Anyone else's baby do this?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, Bisou does this too. 

Once, back in January/February, it became so bad and I took her to the Vet and they put on antibiotics thinking that it could be kennel cough (I had boarded her the week before) and that took care of it. She still does it from time to time, but not as badly as when we went to the vet for it.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Leila does it. I'm pretty sure it's a reverse sneeze, and it's just something that happens from time to time with dogs that are low to the ground/get lots of dust/debris other stuff in their noses. They say if you place your finger over their nose holes for a minute, they'll start breathing normally through their mouth again. Seems to work for Leila.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like reverse sneezing.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

PS- for us, Reverse sneezing is a totally different sound than her hacking/coughing...I think the reverse sneezing is more like goose honking or something. Not sure if Delilah's is different, but for us..it's for sure not the same...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Never heard of a "reverse sneeze" outside of this forum, so I'm not sure that's even a REAL term...maybe one invented by dog lovers who need a descriptive word for something they note in their pups...? Regardless, Pepper and Luigi both make a hawking sound (not unlike a cat hawking up a hairball...LOL!) from time to time. Never a problem, but it does sound a bit untoward. They seem to be only occasional events, so I don't worry. Never accompanied by any other issues, either. Just my experience with these two fluffs.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

almitra said:


> Never heard of a "reverse sneeze" outside of this forum, so I'm not sure that's even a REAL term...maybe one invented by dog lovers who need a descriptive word for something they note in their pups...? Regardless, Pepper and Luigi both make a hawking sound (not unlike a cat hawking up a hairball...LOL!) from time to time. Never a problem, but it does sound a bit untoward. They seem to be only occasional events, so I don't worry. Never accompanied by any other issues, either. Just my experience with these two fluffs.


I believe 'reverse sneeze' is layman's term for what is really collapsing trachea. It is something Very common in toy breeds...and another good reason to be sure to walk your little one with a Harness (not from their collar) - to take any pressure of the trachea. When they have trouble calming down from these episodes, I find that gently stroking from under their chin down the front of the throat helps to relax them out of it. 

Collapsed Trachea in Dogs : this talks about collapsing trachea...sounds like Delilah probably has a very mild case. Our first malt had it severely.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

there are 2 distinctive sounds associated with Maltese and odd sounds. (also Yorkies)They are caused by 2 different causes and different treatment and prognosis.

a "goose honk" is indicative of a condition called collapsing trachea. Its a congenital weakness of the trachea ( the throat) it collapses and causes a "gooswe hink" like cough. Its treated with cough suppressant( cough syrup with codiene) and anti-inflammatory Rx which can include steroids. excessive honking/coughing can lead to a bleeding throat and even a severe bleeding. It can be treated with meds but you need it to be diagnosed and to have the Meds prior to the attack. 
My Yorkie RIP had collapsing trachea x 10 yrs and died of something unrelated at 14.But we effectively treated the condition.

the second is the "reverse sneeze", this is much less serious and is self limiting, meaning it doesn't cause anything else bad. My Mimi gets a rare reverse sneeze when she gets over excited. Its like she forgets to breathe thru her mouth when she is elated and it makes more of a snorty sound than a "honk"- its nasal Not throaty

So the next time your dog gets an "attack" try to identify it. Usually if you gently rub the front of the throat you can induce the collapsing trachea and massaging the same area sooths the reverse sneeze ( not that you want to-but it might help you identify it)


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Reverse sneezing is also known as "Pharyngeal Gag Reflex". It is NOT indicative of a collapsing trachea. 

Here's an explanation by a vet: 

Reverse Sneezing (Pharyngeal Gag Reflex) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Reverse sneezing has nothing to do with a collapsing trachea. Next time your dog does that honking sound, close his nostrils with your fingers. That will make him breath tru his mouth and the honking will go away. A lot of toy dogs have reverse sneezing. It is nothing to worry about. Believe me the sound of coughing from collapsing trachea is completely different.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky does this occasionally....no other issues though.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

This does not sound like reverse sneezing.. You are describing a collapsed trachaea.. My Kayla has the same thing.. My advice is first to have it checked by your vet.. Then never lead her with a collar..Use a harness.. Also, when having any surgery, or dentals be sure that you speak directly to the vet so they know the problem.. Sometimes it's a little harder to get tubes down the dogs throat.. Also If they get excited they can start the honking, and in Kaylas case if she lays in a certain position where something is against her throat it will trigger a bout of honking.. She has had this since she was born.. Usually they are fine leaving it the way it is unless it is very severe.. I believe there is a surgery for it, but only in extreme cases is it recommended..When kayla starts up, I just stroke her gently and soon she's back to normal..Then she gets a hug.. I hope this is of some help to you..


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> I believe 'reverse sneeze' is layman's term for what is really collapsing trachea. It is something Very common in toy breeds...and another good reason to be sure to walk your little one with a Harness (not from their collar) - to take any pressure of the trachea. When they have trouble calming down from these episodes, I find that gently stroking from under their chin down the front of the throat helps to relax them out of it.
> 
> Collapsed Trachea in Dogs : this talks about collapsing trachea...sounds like Delilah probably has a very mild case. Our first malt had it severely.





almitra said:


> Never heard of a "reverse sneeze" outside of this forum, so I'm not sure that's even a REAL term...maybe one invented by dog lovers who need a descriptive word for something they note in their pups...? Regardless, Pepper and Luigi both make a hawking sound (not unlike a cat hawking up a hairball...LOL!) from time to time. Never a problem, but it does sound a bit untoward. They seem to be only occasional events, so I don't worry. Never accompanied by any other issues, either. Just my experience with these two fluffs.





pinkpixie1588 said:


> Reverse sneezing is also known as "Pharyngeal Gag Reflex". It is NOT indicative of a collapsing trachea.
> 
> Here's an explanation by a vet:
> 
> Reverse Sneezing (Pharyngeal Gag Reflex) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


Thanks Ashley, I was reading this and was going to post the same link. 

Reverse Sneezing is real. Common in Maltese. A word used by vets outside of this forum (as in the article written by a vet that is linked to above). And the sound you describe could certainly be a reverse sneeze. 

Notice in this article: 
_Anything that irritates the throat can cause this spasm and subsequent sneeze. Causes include excitement, eating or drinking, exercise intolerance, pulling on a leash, mites, pollen, foreign bodies caught in the throat, perfumes, viruses, household chemicals, allergies, and post-nasal drip. If an irritant in the house is the cause, taking the dog outside can help simply because the dog will no longer be inhaling the irritant._


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Jayne said:


> This does not sound like reverse sneezing.. *You are describing a collapsed trachaea*.. My Kayla has the same thing.. My advice is first to have it checked by your vet.. Then never lead her with a collar..Use a harness.. Also, when having any surgery, or dentals be sure that you speak directly to the vet so they know the problem...


Why do you say this does not sound like reverse sneezing? It sure does to me. 

I don't mean to be argumentative, but I really would be careful to say something so bold as "you are describing a collapsing trachea" when in fact you have neither heard the noise or seen the dog in person. This is an evaluation that only a vet should make and you may cause someone unnecessary panic. 

I can not say for sure what this noise is, but having had a dog with a collapsed trachea and having had dogs who have reverse sneezed, I sure have difficulty diagnosing one from the other without some effort. They can sound very similar.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks all. She seems and acts find. I've noticed it happened a few times when she got excited and after drinking water. She doesn't wear a collar, only when we go to puppy class do I put her collar on. I recently bought her a harness type. The sound does sound honking like and sometimes like she caught something in her throat ands trying to keep it from going the wrong way and is trying to cough it back up.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I can not say for sure what this noise is, but having had a dog with a collapsed trachea and having had dogs who have reverse sneezed, I sure have difficulty diagnosing one from the other without some effort. They can sound very similar.


I am glad Carina that you answered that post. No need to scare someone unnecessarily. The odds are more for reverse sneezing than collapsing trachea. I can make the difference with Alex because he has still both. With reverse sneezing his all body is stretching and the sound is more like the sound pigs make. When he coughs from collapsing trachea, he does not stretch, and it's a real cough and the sound is like a whining sound. That's why I am wondering if it is painful to him.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Why do you say this does not sound like reverse sneezing? It sure does to me.
> 
> I don't mean to be argumentative, but I really would be careful to say something so bold as "you are describing a collapsing trachea" when in fact you have neither heard the noise or seen the dog in person. This is an evaluation that only a vet should make and you may cause someone unnecessary panic.
> 
> I can not say for sure what this noise is, but having had a dog with a collapsed trachea and having had dogs who have reverse sneezed, I sure have difficulty diagnosing one from the other without some effort. They can sound very similar.


 You are absolutly right.. Sorry, I should be more careful what I say, and will in the future.. But I believe that I did state that she should see her vet. concerning this.. Not to worry, Toes are still intact...


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

my SeRi exhibits some type of sneezing (am not sure if this is considered reverse sneezing) but it only happens when she is drinking from a bowl, like water has gone through her nostrils :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: if she drinks from a bottle with a spout (hope this is the term for it) , she does not do this . . SeRi loves to drink water and that is why I still leave bowls around . . somehow I get this feeling she never gets fully satisfied with the water in a bottle :blush:

. . should I be concerned?????


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The first time I heard of reverse sneezing was from a vet over 25 years ago. It's common and is more nasal than throat. Usually covering the nose for a few seconds will stop it. It's not an SM term. LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tiger's Mom said:


> my SeRi exhibits some type of sneezing (am not sure if this is considered reverse sneezing) but it only happens when she is drinking from a bowl, like water has gone through her nostrils :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: if she drinks from a bottle with a spout (hope this is the term for it) , she does not do this . . SeRi loves to drink water and that is why I still leave bowls around . . somehow I get this feeling she never gets fully satisfied with the water in a bottle :blush:
> 
> . . should I be concerned?????


Des, do you have the large nozzle for the water bottles? I really believe they get plenty from that size nozzle. I quit using it simply because Cosy learned how to make a puddle and play in it.  (I wonder if she'd behave now...nahhh)


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cosy said:


> The first time I heard of reverse sneezing was from a vet over 25 years ago. It's common and is more nasal than throat. Usually covering the nose for a few seconds will stop it. It's not an SM term. LOL!


That's right. It's an actual term and issue. My little long hair chihuahua, 13 years ago had it..that's where I first learned about it..I thought it was fairly common in toy breeds.


Des- I use a water bottle for bisou too, but it has a larger nozzle on it- so actually a good portion of water comes out at one time- and holds in the bottle more than her dish can hold. Maybe one like this would help?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Tiger's Mom said:


> my SeRi exhibits some type of sneezing (am not sure if this is considered reverse sneezing) but it only happens when she is drinking from a bowl, like water has gone through her nostrils :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: if she drinks from a bottle with a spout (hope this is the term for it) , she does not do this . . SeRi loves to drink water and that is why I still leave bowls around . . somehow I get this feeling she never gets fully satisfied with the water in a bottle :blush:
> 
> . . should I be concerned?????


they don't get as much water from the bottle as from a bowl. Depends also on the spout. It's hard to find a spout big enough for dogs, most of what they carry in Pet Mart is for rabbits. Alex was on a bottle until he was put on Lasix. Due to the Lasix he needs to drink more so we changed over to a bowl.


----------

